
Make phone calls via slack, yes it transcribes in real-time - webnanners
https://github.com/IBM-Bluemix/phonebot
======
GFischer
Very cool project, and thanks for sharing the code :)

~~~
webnanners
Not my project, but I stumbled upon it while researching the plausibility of a
similar cognitive slack bot. It is indeed cool.

